# Fright Zone's 2006 Yard Haunt ToT Video



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

It took me a year to get my Yard Haunt efforts on youtube. I've had a 50 min DVD-R for a while. I edited the Yard Haunt footage down to fit youtube's 10 min max clip length.

Why does it feel like you're planning something twice the size, scope and cost when all it is is a few props stuck in the ground with fog chillers :googly:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0sbPBsOhkY[/nomedia]

It might help if you click the small button in the lower right corner to enlarge the video since it's so dark and loses something in the translation from 30 fps Quicktime video to youtube's Flash format.

I put it up in 9 hours in the rain. Got a sinus infection out of the deal. Took it down in 3 hours. It was at my Grandma's old house they sold this year. Had lots of room to build and store in an empty house. Didn't have time to pre-test anything battery operated or electrical so there was a flying ghost that looked like laundry hanging, an iPod speaker that wouldn't play music, and a lack of flood lights on the front props. The grim reaper fell on his face once and one of his blinking eyes came loose. We threw leaves on the ground from my parent's house. The haunt looked like a bit of a mess. But all things considered it worked out. And was lots of fun.

I used a 400W Gemmy fogger with the 48qt Igloo hooked to the cauldron. The ghosts of Halloween trash can chiller on a wet lawn with a garbage bag on the outlet part of the time provided the graveyard fog for the mini pirate scene (he's a 36" skeleton dressed up like a ToT).

The entry stylized mausoleum shaped archway was a last minute idea that turned out well.

The simple Kmart remote clicker SFX speaker taped inside the Grim Reaper saved the day as far as sound was concerned. At least those batteries were fresh.

Overall it was a success. 200 ToT's and parents and neighbors a like had a great time. The weather turned out to be great.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Nice!
That looked pretty good!
I liked the purple and black you had going on, cool combo.
Looked like alot of fun! ;D


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Very cool... I like the ide of having TrT'ers walk through something to get to me... thats neat...

Good job.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

ThanX! I basically got the idea from the Gemmy inflatable archways and haunted house drapery and the basic idea of a Vortex tunnel thinking it would be cool to walk thru something if I were a ToT. At the last minute I brainstormed this solution. 1" PVC painted with Krylon Fusion. Rebar in the ground. One white sheet from Wal-Mart. No need to bleach. It glowed with one 24" blacklight bolt and anyone underneath it did too. If anyhting I'd add another blacklight bolt to intensify the effect but it's not needed. The roof was slapped together with black gardening tarp. Painted very quickly with ClearNeon white (clear) paint and a foam brush. the bed-sheet strips were cut and stapled around the PVC. I almost put fishing line hanging down like a haunted house but thought that would cause bad reactions. What was lacking in 2005 was a centerpiece that interacted somehow with everyone and something tall. This breaks down for easy storage. I'd add small speakers and an iPod shuffle to it if I used it as an archway again. Otherwise I'd use it as a stylized mausoleum with a flying ghost.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. I like the strips that are lit with black light.

You sound like me last year. 
I started out the day before sick. I carved 3 JOLs that took hours to do. I had no energy left. On 10/31 I was up at 7:00am with little sleep, a sore throat and fever. I decorated my garage and yard, which took all day with trips to the store and temperatures dropping and wind howling. I thought I was going to die by noon working in the cold. 

It was worth it. I think it was my best Halloween. Everybody had a nice time.

Good luck this year.
work...rest...work...rest.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like fun. Your background soundtrack sounds VERY familiar. Setting up is always crazy. Last year we had super strong winds blowing all day, just wrecking everything as I was trying to set up. The wind died to nothing 5 min. before the TOTs started showing up. Always worth it.

Haunted Bayou - cold in Texas? Try Pennsylvania.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

The audio was playing from the 13 Transylvania Ave "The Sounds of Horror" CD that came with the "Lighting FX" unit I bought at Target in 2005 to flicker the table lamp in the living room. The unit is shown here  and the CD is shown here at Wolfstone. It happened to be playing that track serendipitously when I recorded the video. I like hearing the natural ambient sounds instead of adding a music soundtrack to videos that are more of a document of the occassion. If I ever have time I'd add a Halloween soundtrack to the video but that tales time so in this case it was a happy accident to intro the video.

I'm lucky our Ohio weather after raining last year was great. It's been great the past few Halloweens. So far this "Autumn" it's been 80 degrees. Fog chilling weather!


----------

